# Must Get One Of These!!!



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Scroll down to number 74







Mind you at Â£630 I might give it a miss


















The Most Incredible Knife

Here are all 85 tools included in Giant Knife, Version 1.0:

1. 2.5â€ 60% Serrated locking blade

2. Nail file, nail cleaner

3. Corkscrew

4. Adjustable pliers with wire crimper and cutter

5. Removable screwdriver bit adapter

6. 2.5â€ Blade for Official World Scout Knife

7. Spring-loaded, locking needle-nose pliers with wire cutter

8. Removable screwdriver bit holder

9. Phillips head screwdriver bit 0

10. Phillips head screwdriver bit 1

11. Phillips head screwdriver bit 2

12. Flat head screwdriver bit 0.5 mm x 3.5 mm

13. Flat head screwdriver bit 0.6 mm x 4.0 mm

14. Flat head screwdriver bit 1.0 mm x 6.5 mm

15. Magnetized recessed bit holder

16. Double-cut wood saw with ruler (inch & cm)

17. Bike chain rivet setter, removable 5m allen wrench, screwdriver for slotted and Phillips head screws

18. Removable tool for adjusting bike spokes, 10m hexagonal key for nuts

19. Removable 4mm curved allen wrench with Phillips head screwdriver

20. Removable 10mm hexagonal key

21. Patented locking Phillips head screwdriver

22. Universal wrench

23. Laser pointer with 300 ft. range

24. 1.65â€ Clip point utility blade

25. Metal saw, metal file

26. 4 mm allen wrench

27. 2.5â€ blade

28. Fine metal file with precision screwdriver

29. Double-cut wood saw

30. Cupped cigar cutter with double-honed edges

31. 12/20-Gauge choke tube tool

32. Watch caseback opening tool

33. Snap shackle

34. Telescopic pointer

35. Compass, straight edge, ruler (in./cm)

36. Mineral crystal magnifier with precision screwdriver

37. 2.4â€ Springless scissors with serrated, self-sharpening design

38. Shortix key

39. Flashlight

40. Fish scaler, hook disgorger, line guide

41. Micro tool holder

42. Micro tool adapter

43. Micro scraper-straight

44. Reamer

45. Fine fork for watch spring bars

46. Pin punch 1.2 mm

47. Pin punch .8 mm

48. Round needle file

49. Removable tool holder with expandable receptacle

50. Removable tool holder

51. Multi-purpose screwdriver

52. Flat Phillips head screwdriver

53. Flat head screwdriver bit 0.5 mm x 3.5 mm

54. Spring loaded, locking flat nose nose-pliers with wire cutter

55. Phillips head screwdriver bit 0

56. Phillips head screwdriver bit 1

57. Phillips head screwdriver bit 2

58. Flat head screwdriver bit 0.5 mm x 3.5 mm

59. Flat head screwdriver bit 0.6 mm x 4.0 mm

60. Flat head screwdriver bit 1.0 mm x 6.5 mm

61. Can opener

62. Phillips head screwdriver

63. 2.5â€ Clip point blade

64. Golf club face cleaner

65. 2.4â€ Round tip blade

66. Patented locking screwdriver, cap lifter, can opener

67. Golf shoe spike wrench

68. Golf divot repair tool

69. Micro straight-curved

70. Special tool holder

71. Phillips head screwdriver 1.5mm

72. Screwdriver 1.2 mm

73. Screwdriver .8 mm

*74. Mineral crystal magnifier, fork for watch spring bars, small ruler*

75. Removable screwdriver bit holder

76. Magnetized recessed bit holder

77. Tire tread gauge

78. Reamer/awl

79. Patented locking screwdriver, cap lifter, wire stripper

80. Special Key

81. Toothpick

82. Tweezers

83. Adapter

84. Key ring

85. Second key ring


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Does it have wheels?


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Stan said:


> Does it have wheels?


Would think it needed them


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Stan said:


> *Does it have wheels?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Mrcrowley said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > Does it have wheels?
> ...


*and a 3.5cc engine so's it doesn't have to be lugged about everywhere *









john


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

And you mean to tell me it hasn't even got a thingummy to get stones out of horses hooves?


----------



## scottee (May 10, 2004)

Thought it was a photoshopped pic at first, but this thing's for real.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

bah, i only need a hammer and a screwdriver for everything i do


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

It's not really a pocket knife is it









Unless you've got deep pockets I suppose, as well as want to walk with a lean


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

hmm wonder if they would ban that in carry on luggage


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Mike this knife is no good for you ..... it hasn't got a slide rule


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

JoT said:


> Mike this knife is no good for you ..... it hasn't got a slide rule


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Wow, that's one knife alright! I don't want to sound thick but is it actually available to buy or is it just a show piece for display only?

Andrew.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Its Â£630 Andrew so I guess its a for sale item....









How about this to go with it, a V8 chainsaw


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

jasonm said:


> How about this to go with it, a V8 chainsaw


Christ on a stick! That's one mean piece of hardware!

Andrew.


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

Or if you live in regions affected by that seasonal white stuff, you HAVE to have one of these.


----------

